# Little old Panzer II - a fun build!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Everybody’s got to start somewhere; that’s just a fact of life. For the German Army of WWII, the most basic frontline tank used in great numbers was the Panzer II. Far from the complex and fire-breathing tanks of the Heer’s later years, the “little training tank that could” nonetheless was an important vehicle in Germany’s early-war arsenal. 

For me, the Panzer II was my start, as well, into building armour kits for real. Now, I don’t bother with all the fancy photoetch and stuff; I just want to have fun and make some neat tanks! For this, the 1/76 Matchbox tanks are perfect. They’re small, simple, but well-detailed and they go together with a minimum of fuss.

Check out my beginning below, and see what you think of my efforts on this old-school armoured featherweight. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Thanks to Matchbox, now I’m hooked on 1/76 armour!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/ships-and-tanks/176-matchbox-panzer-ii-ausf-f/*


----------

